

What does HN think of my unoriginal startup? - gbissett

I've launched http://www.soundfolder.com<p>It's a simple service for musicians to publish tunes on the web. There are a hundred of these services already, but we're aiming to be 1) a bit nicer, and 2) profitable.<p>I don't think (self-funded) startups need to be based on a new-and-paradigm-shifting idea.<p>So the question is, what does HN prefer for bootstrappers, "better" or "revolutionary"?
======
lukencode
I think its fine entering into an established area as long as you are
providing something different which it seems like you are.

I think a clearer tour or overview page with some nice examples or showcases
of bands using the service would help users understand how you are different.

------
adrianscott
quick feedback: consider investing your time/resources in something unrelated
to music... my $0.02

to answer your q: better can be fine, as long it is of sufficient magnitude in
an area of real value to the customer (have you interviewed potential
customers regarding this etc)

------
pbhjpbhj
<http://www.soundfolder.com> clickable

